
Gender pay gap in lawyers due to performance differences [pdf] - force_reboot
http://www.econ.upf.edu/~rferrer/files/PAPER.pdf
======
force_reboot
This paper, accepted to the top economics journal "Journal of Political
Economy", demonstrates how the pay gap in lawyers is due to differences in
performance, and that "the differential impact across genders in the presence
of young children and differences in aspirations to become a law firm partner
account for a large share of the difference in performance."

I hope this scientific study will help inform the debate on the gender pay
gap, and in particular will show that the view that the gender pay gap is due
in part to different aspirations is based in scientific evidence, not
prejudice.

